# I Dyed His Mane :)



## Soul (Nov 23, 2010)

I love the way his mane turned out! That looks super funky!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

That's awesome!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

haha looks weird, what kinda dye did you use?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

He looks ubber thrilled, lol! But I love it!


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

he doesnt look too impressed  lol looks good. suits him xD


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Very cute!!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

That's a first for me to see! I like it  Yeah, what kind of dye?


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Ha looks cool! It would be fun to dye Lola's mane and tail...Maybe white...Turn her into a different colour XD Then I would have to do her legs too =/


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Haha, hope you aren't showing anytime soon :lol:


----------



## ropergirl (Dec 30, 2010)

It looks awsome!!!How did you do that?What kind of dye did you use?


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Awesome. I think I will put highlights in my horses mane/tail- both flaxen so I'm thinking light blonde


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

haha, thats awesome! Poor guy though xD


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Haha, thanks everyone!! He pretty much hates me now  I used Color Splat Luscious Raspberries semi-permanent hair dye. The process took FOREVER!! I bleached it first and put it in little foils, waited then colored it, put it back in the foils, and then I washed it out and it was finished


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

OMG you strange person lol  Looks pretty cool!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have always wanted my hair that color, streaks I mean.


----------



## Kathlene (Feb 12, 2011)

Showed my daughter the pics... she thought it was a GREAT idea... gonna have to watch the horses! LOL


----------



## ropergirl (Dec 30, 2010)

SpiritJordanRivers said:


> Haha, thanks everyone!! He pretty much hates me now  I used Color Splat Luscious Raspberries semi-permanent hair dye. The process took FOREVER!! I bleached it first and put it in little foils, waited then colored it, put it back in the foils, and then I washed it out and it was finished


Lol,where did you get the dye?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Aww that is adorable, im sure he is just happy it wasnt pink! haha


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Maybe I can finally have a black horse with a white mane and tail.... Hmmm... :lol:


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

ropergirl said:


> Lol,where did you get the dye?


At CVS. It was only $10 too


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Thats beyond awesome! I might have to try it with my horse! lol I love that color and it looks really good on him! lol


----------



## ropergirl (Dec 30, 2010)

SpiritJordanRivers said:


> At CVS. It was only $10 too


Do they have a website you can order it off from?


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Yes they do, www.cvs.com (seach color splat) and if you can't find the color you want, I would just google 'Splat Rebellious Colors'


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

that is awesome haha would dye Buzz's but with show season coming up I don't think the judges would appreciate it lol next summer hols


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't like it... but then again I'm an "OLD" lady who doesn't like that sort of thing in people hair.. (I like it more natural) but... you know what, it doesn't matter that I don't like it.. as long as YOU like it. That is all that matters. 
Unless of course you horse bites you because he doesn't like it...ha!!! 

There has been times I wanted to dye my black horses mane/tail black when it sun bleached brownish red. 

Remember it takes all kinds to make the world go round!! That is why they make all colors of dye!

Rhonda


----------



## flicka101 (Dec 31, 2010)

awww....so cute!i wish i could do that with my horse....I'm pretty shure that you can do it with jell-o...but it stays in REALLY long time.i had a friend of mine that died her hair with it 3 months ago and its still in.im not shure if its the same with horses though.what kind of die did you use??


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Look out Fiona! I'm coming home with blue to match your eye balls!


----------



## spanish2speaker (Dec 23, 2010)

i luvvv the mane!!!!!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

haha adorable!! How did you get the dark mane to lift to that red color?? Impressive! 

And THANKS because my mare's mane gets sun bleached and I have to dye it back to black...and your little foils there gave me a great idea for how to do that to her mane while keeping the hair on her neck uncolored...I could use foils and then wrap the whole thing in plastic to keep it off her neck! YAY!


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

if you have a horse with dark hair i would use bleach with a 30 or 40 volume developer in it so it processes faster. be sure to check the foils often during the bleaching process to make sure it is causing any breakage. the lighter color you can lift the hair the brighter the color will be. if you are using cool colors like blue or purple you need to make sure the horses mane has lifted past the copper color or else the cool color wont show up like it should and it acts more like a toner. if you want to avoid getting bleach on the horses neck coat it in petroleum or a really thick conditioner. the bleach will always process quicker if you keep it up in foils because it holds the heat and heat makes the cuticle of the hair lift which deposits the bleach in there lift the color. 

flicka101, the reason your hair is still colored from the jello is because it is a dye. dyes and hair color are completely different.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

lol i've never colored a horses hair but i've been a hair stylist and color specialist for 8 years


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

i would love to dye billy's mane and tail but he would bite me for it


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

That is so awesome! I love it ! I would do that but my mare hates any products in her tail or mane. Which kinda sucks when we show because she has a really tangled mane lol. But i kinda force her oh and if im showing which i am this year i cant do that haha


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Tabbi Kat said:


> if you have a horse with dark hair i would use bleach with a 30 or 40 volume developer in it so it processes faster. be sure to check the foils often during the bleaching process to make sure it is causing any breakage. the lighter color you can lift the hair the brighter the color will be. if you are using cool colors like blue or purple you need to make sure the horses mane has lifted past the copper color or else the cool color wont show up like it should and it acts more like a toner. if you want to avoid getting bleach on the horses neck coat it in petroleum or a really thick conditioner. the bleach will always process quicker if you keep it up in foils because it holds the heat and heat makes the cuticle of the hair lift which deposits the bleach in there lift the color.
> 
> flicka101, the reason your hair is still colored from the jello is because it is a dye. dyes and hair color are completely different.


omg dont ever tell a "layman" to use 30 or 40 volume developer to make it process faster.....iv'e seen regular hardresser's screw it up by using 20 v w/bleach and the hair was melting... 

Imo just don't bleach/color/streak/highlight/lowlight your horses, it can't be good for them, and since your using pharmacy brand colors they are even stronger. The peroxide is 25v or more and the amonia lvls are 3-5 times stronger then salon brand colors.

Oh and the cuticles of the hair don't "lift" they open like a petal, which releases the natural pigment of the hair when bleaching. And to get a "true" blue you need to bleach out to nearly white so the hair doesn't go green after 2 weeks. As for the cool colors acting as toners, that is also incorrect, the blue would "correct" the orange and make it a "cool natural" lvl 5-6, the purple wouldn't work as hard but would ultimatly do the same thing but would take longer. FYI i'm a salon owner and color technician (15 yrs in the business, and still learning), I specialize in Color and color correction. please please please don't color your horses manes/tails.


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Katze said:


> omg dont ever tell a "layman" to use 30 or 40 volume developer to make it process faster.....iv'e seen regular hardresser's screw it up by using 20 v w/bleach and the hair was melting...
> 
> Imo just don't bleach/color/streak/highlight/lowlight your horses, it can't be good for them, and since your using pharmacy brand colors they are even stronger. The peroxide is 25v or more and the amonia lvls are 3-5 times stronger then salon brand colors.
> 
> Oh and the cuticles of the hair don't "lift" they open like a petal, which releases the natural pigment of the hair when bleaching. And to get a "true" blue you need to bleach out to nearly white so the hair doesn't go green after 2 weeks. As for the cool colors acting as toners, that is also incorrect, the blue would "correct" the orange and make it a "cool natural" lvl 5-6, the purple wouldn't work as hard but would ultimatly do the same thing but would take longer. FYI i'm a salon owner and color technician (15 yrs in the business, and still learning), I specialize in Color and color correction. please please please don't color your horses manes/tails.


It's not bad for them. I was careful, they're only streaks, it's not all the way down to the roots, and his mane is nowhere near fried. I've talked to other people who have done it before and there were no bad side-effects.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

*Any* coloring is going to mess up *any* hair. But, I don't see a problem unless you make a habit of it.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

vivache said:


> *Any* coloring is going to mess up *any* hair. But, I don't see a problem unless you make a habit of it.


You should change that to *bleaching*. Semi permanent or toners don't damage the hair at all when used correctly, all they do is add extra pigment and actually make the hair shinier and healthier looking. So no not all hair color is bad. Just be careful I guess, never try a root streak on your horse, you never know what ill effects can happen.


----------



## lovemycowboy (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow that looks really cool! Maybe I'll try this on my horse


----------



## Icyred (Mar 31, 2009)

I actually streaked my hair that color this past summer. Love it!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

hehe i dye my hair that color all the time! i honestly see no problem with it as like you said you didn't get the roots, plus you kept it in foil off the rest of the horse, i find my hair looks and feels healthier after a dye as it basically reconditions and makes my hair feel all around better. i'm sure you can probably feel a difference in the dyed bits and the undyed bits. maybe i could try this on my girl....


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I see nothing wrong with it..They have gel stuff that turns the hair colors and it rinses out.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh and here is some dye

this stuff is REALLY messy. I would get a paint brush if you are doing streaks. My sister use to use this stuff  It comes out super bright.

Manic Panic - Manic Panic Semi-Permanent Color Cream Electric Lava


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Hahaha His foils are super cute :lol:


----------



## trynottofall (Feb 23, 2011)

He looks so great! Once a girl at my barn spray-dyed her horse. (the canisters of harispray that are supposed to come out with a wash)


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Eh the way I see it hair grows back even if you fry it, as long as you dont get near the roots all you will do is have to regrow it. Im not saying go at the mane and tail with pro level bleach, but there isnt a reason to spazz over a little haircolor in the mane and tail... hair grows back.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

That is so awesome! I'd love to do that to my gelding's mane, but his mane is super dark. He already looks punk enough. His hair lays forward like alot of "scene" kids brush there hair, with long bangs and eyeliner-like black markings around his eyes. A couple streaks of color and he'd probably match a couple of my friends. xD You have a gorgeous horse, by the way. ^^


----------

